# High elves



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

...now appear terrifying. I havent had a chance to pick up the new army book, but apparently they now always strike first in cc. Could anyone clarify this? Would anyone else like to comment?

Whimper 

Though I do own a sizable HE force, including my unit fave, the phoenix guard...


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

I used to call them pansies with skirts (all my friends have Dark Elves, not High Elves), but now I'm too damn scared! Always strike first is just one of the new scary things in the new army book. :no:


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

not to mention 3 different dragon riding lord types, lion chariots and all the other nasties. poor poor DE il just stick to my HE till the new DE book comes out


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

They have lots of scary things. Fortunately you'll only be seeing a few scary things in each army since High Elves pay through the nose for everything. As a result their armies tend to be pretty small, and manageable for that reason.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

With all these perks the flower chewers now get, please tell me they got rid of that (explative deleted) banner that gives +D6 to combat rez. One guy I play against always takes that damn thing! I really hate smacking down a unit of cav just to "lose by 1 or 2" because of a damn banner.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> +D6 to combat rez


That was brutal. Horribly nasty, but ridiculously expensive.



> poor poor DE il just stick to my HE till the new DE book comes out


Khaine only knows how viscious they will be...


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Pandawithissues... said:


> That was brutal. Horribly nasty, but ridiculously expensive.
> 
> 
> Well the guy I play would put it with his Dragon Princes along with another character with the Cloak of Beards just to be able to hit me in turn 2 and try to just "daisy chain" through my units.


----------

